# Plowing a paver driveway.



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a possible customer that is concerned with his pavers and the possibility of scraching or damaging them. My old jeep has a 6' blade and my other truck a 6,5 is there a cover i can put on this [blade] What do you guys do in this case.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shoes supposedly work, though I've never used them once.

Have heard of short chaining one link on the drop,,,,prolly wouldnt get a great scrape but i assume it might work.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

shoes will scrape the pavers unless they are poly.
i have several customers i take carre of alls they want is snow blowers


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Polly edge, OR
Snow blowers (single stage with rubber paddles and plastic scraper.)
I'd recommend the snowblower


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

We plow over 30 of them no shoes never hurt one, But exclude them from damage repair.


----------

